# Mozart's saddest piano work?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I think piano concerto no 4 andante? Do you agree?


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

To me is the Lacrimosa as played by Maria Yudina


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Heliogabo said:


> To me is the Lacrimosa as played by Maria Yudina


That's cheating! Unless Mozart arranged it for piano _which I doubt._

What about this one?





Or maybe this one, which is very bittersweet and_ too short_  :


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's cheating! Unless Mozart arranged it for piano _which I doubt._
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> ...


Yes I´m a cheater, :devil:: :trp:: not Mozart ! Not an original work ok, but it´s lovely isn´t it?


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Sonata No.9 in A minor K.310 (First Movement)

Warning: Pianists! Don't play it too fast! For God's sake!

Piano Concerto No.23 in A Major K.488 (Second Movement: Siciliano)


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Heliogabo said:


> Yes I´m a cheater, :devil:: :trp:: not Mozart ! Not an original work ok, but it´s lovely isn´t it?


Definitely is... and becuase it's played by Maria Yudina! :tiphat:


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

> Mozart's saddest piano work?





Huilunsoittaja said:


> Or maybe this one, which is very bittersweet and_ too short_  :


Who's cheating now?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2015)

atsizat said:


> I think piano concerto no 4 andante? Do you agree?


The PC No. 4 was not written by Mozart. He arranged the second movement it from a sonata by Raupach.

I like the Adagio from PC No. 23 played by Helene Grimaud:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

One of my favorite piano pieces....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The slow movement from concerto no. 27 (which I just happen to have playing right now), if not sad, is certainly quite wistful.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

I can make any Mozart piano piece the saddest thing in the world merely by attempting to play it.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

rrudolph said:


> I can make any Mozart piano piece the saddest thing in the world merely by attempting to play it.


:lol::lol::lol:

At least you are able to give it a try


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I've always thought the Adagio in B Minor incredibly melancholic and somehow yearning - a completely unworldly piece, but with an incredible coda which has a resolution to it. I find the slow movements of some of the concertos some of the most moving music ever composed, but never actually have considered them sad - rather a place of complete peace where you can view the folly of the world from.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

rrudolph said:


> I can make any Mozart piano piece the saddest thing in the world merely by attempting to play it.


Can you really? Why not let us hear?


----------

